# Mines For Perimeter Defense



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

It seems like there are many seasoned preppers who are very knowledgeable in explosives. Learning how to properly assemble explosive devices and use them is hard because the government actively prevents knowledge on bomb-building techniques from being too readily available on the internet.

Does anyone use or have plans to use any type of explosives as a defense? If so, could they shed some light on where someone could get the education and practice to safely become familiar with this?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Your local Armed Forces recruiters can hook you right up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

1. i am not willing to.publish explosive recipes or mine instructions on the intetwebs (what I don't know how to do)

2. mines are illegal for a reason (research the reason and work a way around it)

3. if your unable to.join.the armed forces try a explosives course (very expensive) or meet up.with a.vet to learn some basics (this I haven't done!!)

4. due to current anti terrorism laws (waiting for asaio or the CIA come to my door after posting this...) forgot posting a question like this EVER AGAIN ON A OPEN FORUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As an alternative to explosives I suggest you google caltrops, punji sticks/traps, and other similar traps and devices. No one in their right mine is going to give you advice in this forum on how to make or use explosives.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

quote removed

Maybe the OP is a alphabet group troll plying his trade.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> quote removed
> 
> Maybe the OP is a alphabet group troll plying his trade.


or working for al-Qaida, asking for recipes to make explosives designed to mame... never know on the interwebs


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oh shit... I see a group of CIA Blackhawks, I said nothin I swear!!!!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

First you need, 4 paper clips, a pack of chewing gum, some dawn soap (NOT THE GENERIC, this is important), a thick book like an encyclopedia, a can of coke and some string.


I'm pretty sure you can figure out the rest from there. 

Oh no! Shared too much! Good thing there is a foot of snow outside, will make it hard for your black SUVs to get to me, haha!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Go hang out at your local mosque. I think bomb making tips are part of their weekly sermon.

Hey NSA: It was a joke!!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh, guys. I need a good laugh to get started in the morning!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> First you need, 4 paper clips, a pack of chewing gum, some dawn soap (NOT THE GENERIC, this is important), a thick book like an encyclopedia, a can of coke and some string.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can figure out the rest from there.
> 
> Oh no! Shared too much! Good thing there is a foot of snow outside, will make it hard for your black SUVs to get to me, haha!


Nate,
I think you lost the younger generation when you wrote "encyclopedia".

PS Is that a real Coke or will generic cola work? :twisted:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSA, I want to go on the record I know nothing about this subject


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Nate,
> I think you lost the younger generation when you wrote "encyclopedia".
> 
> PS Is that a real Coke or will generic cola work? :twisted:


Well, I don't want to make it TOO easy for them . And yes, I actually suggest using generic, no need to waste a real american classic. All you really need out of the coke can is the dihydrogen monoxide - that stuff can kill you soooo many way's its not funny!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Personally, I am not a fan of such devices. There is a Murphy's Law of Combat rule in there, somewhere.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't know anything about this subject. I'm getting confused just reading other posts about it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

What is an elplosive? I think I spelled it right.. Never heard of it.. Oh, is that what they use in movies to make them bright lights?!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I tried to mine my perimeter for defense, but I kept running into these guys:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe you could make contact with the Aryan Nation, they seem to be more in line with your way of thinking and would probably have the information you seek. Sorry, but after reading a few of your posts they seem to be exactly what I would expect from a Fed with preconceived notions about what preppers or survivalists believe or are about. Even if you are legit and I had information I could not in good conscience share it with you.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Pickled eggs, chili, and stale beer. Can't get anymore explosive than that.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Pickled eggs, chili, and stale beer. Can't get anymore explosive than that.


Oh my...That sounds like a WMD!

Sounds like it would melt the gas mask right off your face!

LOL


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have pics of my first wife tacked to posts along the perimeter. The terrified screams of unsuspecting intruders can be heard as they turn and run away.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have pics of my first wife tacked to posts along the perimeter. The terrified screams of unsuspecting intruders can be heard as they turn and run away.


Isn't there something in the Geneva Conventions about that?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I have pics of my first wife tacked to posts along the perimeter. The terrified screams of unsuspecting intruders can be heard as they turn and run away.


Hey NSA: He is only kidding.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Well, I don't want to make it TOO easy for them . And yes, I actually suggest using generic, no need to waste a real american classic. All you really need out of the coke can is the dihydrogen monoxide - that stuff can kill you soooo many way's its not funny!


By accident I doubled down on the dihydrogen monoxide, hopefully the resulting ionic camber doesn't mix with the ultrasonic properties associated therewithin the molarmass X nanometer squared.

Time for another Jack/rocks and some football...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Pickled eggs, chili, and stale beer. Can't get anymore explosive than that.


Bingo!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Knowing full well the NSA is tracking every web sight every post and email in the country 24/7. Along with your phone calls . Scanning them for trigger words and phrases . 
Why would anyone even bring this subject up?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Knowing full well the NSA is tracking every web sight every post and email in the country 24/7. Along with your phone calls . Scanning them for trigger words and phrases .
> Why would anyone even bring this subject up?


Brain Injury?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Brain Injury?


 I can see it now rotating light goes off siren sounds big arrow pointing the web sight at NSA central


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Knowing full well the NSA is tracking every web sight every post and email in the country 24/7. Along with your phone calls . Scanning them for trigger words and phrases .
> Why would anyone even bring this subject up?





Rigged for Quiet said:


> Brain Injury?


I'm just trying to prove my claim with the VA. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tried using photos of second wife, but wild hog hunters kept shooting them by accident.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> It seems like there are many seasoned preppers who are very knowledgeable in explosives. Learning how to properly assemble explosive devices and use them is hard because the government actively prevents knowledge on bomb-building techniques from being too readily available on the internet.
> 
> Does anyone use or have plans to use any type of explosives as a defense? If so, could they shed some light on where someone could get the education and practice to safely become familiar with this?


Not trying to slam you but...subjects like this were pretty taboo on forums before 911 and in this day and age can get you more undivided attention from LE than you could ever imagine.

Yes there are some preppers like this on the forum here. I am one of them that spent 21 years working intimately with explosives in the military and was very good at it.

Working with explosives is dangerous enough using military grade components, when you start using home made components its almost suicidal to even think about it! There are no safety features and you only get to screw up once and no you don't get any do overs like you do in a game of monopoly. Building such devices are not only illegal but almost as dangerous to the maker as they are to the bad guys you would use them against.

Yes I know how to build a number of devices that could prove surprisingly effective. Not no but hell no do I have any plans to make one of them. See the paragraph above! No I wont share any ideas, but its not my fault if you look on You Tube and find several. I wouldn't recommend you trying them though. Some I have seen have been quiet dangerous and some just straight up stupid!!! Further more the thing you have to realize about such devices...they don't discriminate! They don't care if your the good guy or the bad guy, they are equal opportunity, so understand they are a very dangerous double edged sword to employ under any circumstance. *Trust me when I say this is a very bad idea on so many levels I don't even know where to begin.*


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> It seems like there are many seasoned preppers who are very knowledgeable in explosives. Learning how to properly assemble explosive devices and use them is hard because the government actively prevents knowledge on bomb-building techniques from being too readily available on the internet.
> 
> Does anyone use or have plans to use any type of explosives as a defense? If so, could they shed some light on where someone could get the education and practice to safely become familiar with this?


I reasonably hope that the post here do not promote this type of thing,

BaJesus

1. if you are doing something like this illegal activity do not respond to it

2. If you are not doing something illegal like this ... refer to rule number 1

IMO NordicWarrior94 is banned from ever getting a response from me, he looks like a troll.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

lol this is good, ok I will cave for the op, 
how to make a home made mine
steep 1, count all your fingers
steep 2, kiss those fingers good bye
steep 3, obtain a explosives permit from your wife
steep 4, DONT


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Tried using photos of second wife, but wild hog hunters kept shooting them by accident.


I hope you have gotten over that rage you felt towards your penis. :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Tried using photos of second wife, but wild hog hunters kept shooting them by accident.


:lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mines for a perimeter defense..... I don't see how digging mines around your perimeter is going to help defend you. The bad guys and zombies would just hide in the mines.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Mines for a perimeter defense..... I don't see how digging mines around your perimeter is going to help defend you. The bad guys and zombies would just hide in the mines.


unless its a uranium or asbestos mine... they can hide but not for long


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Mines for a perimeter defense..... I don't see how digging mines around your perimeter is going to help defend you. The bad guys and zombies would just hide in the mines.


Umm, cause they'll fall in. Probably trip and stub a toe. Also if they're busy finding gold, you can rob their camp.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Personally, I am not a fan of such devices. There is a Murphy's Law of Combat rule in there, somewhere.


From the list "Things They Don't Teach You In Infantry School":

The easy way is always mined.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Maybe you could make contact with the Aryan Nation, they seem to be more in line with your way of thinking and would probably have the information you seek. Sorry, but after reading a few of your posts they seem to be exactly what I would expect from a Fed with preconceived notions about what preppers or survivalists believe or are about. Even if you are legit and I had information I could not in good conscience share it with you.


Ahhh! You noticed that too?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> From the list "Things They Don't Teach You In Infantry School":
> 
> The easy way is always mined.


And...
If you build yourself a bunker that's tough for the enemy to get into quickly, then you won't be able to get out of it quickly either.

Who do you think would be the first casualty of a mine during some sort of situation? Yup. Me. I'd be sweeping the area and forget about the one I tripped.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh, and there was the time when my squad leader and I were placing artillery simulators around our perimeter during a field exercise when we accidentally set one off. By we, I mean me.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I can tell you if I came across a site where there were a bunch of people with white faces and white gloves stuck in invisible boxes I would run for the hills. Mimes for perimeter defense might be very effective.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I can tell you if I came across a site where there were a bunch of people with white faces and white gloves stuck in invisible boxes I would run for the hills. Mimes for perimeter defense might be very effective.


Land _mimes_! C'est très drole!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

HOLY CRAP NO!!!! Mimes would not be a good defense at all. They might box you in!

Edit: Plus they probably stink like smelly French cheese!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

One mime is annoying, multiple mimes would lead me to believe there is a mind so warped and unstable as to appreciate the (and I am using this word against my better judgement) "art" form.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Land mimes? We must never speak of this again!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Land mimes? We must never speak of this again!


I hear the horror is incredible, the UN even has a commission on them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If a mime is alone in the forest, is he still stuck in a box?

P.S. Meangreen, I like the new icon!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MeanGreen,

You found an IHOP waitress!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> MeanGreen,
> 
> You found an IHOP waitress!


Yes I did! A one legged IHOP waitress comin at ya!!!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I hear the horror is incredible, the UN even has a commission on them.


Yes everyone except for France! Germany has a singing David Hassalhoff and we have the Jersey Shore so just as long as no ones pushes the button.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Yes I did! A one legged IHOP waitress comin at ya!!!!


I think I might have to change it because the pervs on this site are going to think it's me and start hitting on me!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think I might have to change it because the pervs on this site are going to think it's me and start hitting on me!


Way ahead of ya baby. I already made us reservations.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think I might have to change it because the pervs on this site are going to think it's me and start hitting on me!


Looking good baby... you sure have a purdy mouth...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Yes I did! A one legged IHOP waitress comin at ya!!!!


Meangreen never fails to deliver!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think I might have to change it because the pervs on this site are going to think it's me and start hitting on me!


Well your photo is pretty hot, but don't expect me to rub your stump at the family reunion though...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I think I might have to change it because the pervs on this site are going to think it's me and start hitting on me!


It does open up some positional options not normally available.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I give up here is the video showing step by step how to do it right.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG!! I can't believe you used the picture I sent you as your avatar!! Ass!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

30 some odd years ago biking through Colorado I saw a sign for the "Colorado School of Mines", you might start there!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Land mimes? We must never speak of this again!


You folks are my kinda people, what do you call a woman with one leg.....Eileen.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> You folks are my kinda people, what do you call a woman with one leg.....Eileen.


No, around here we just call her Mish and she works at IHOP.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> No, around here we just call her Mish and she works at IHOP.


Heartless bunch around here!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> OMG!! I can't believe you used the picture I sent you as your avatar!! Ass!!


The next one better be in the official IHOP uniform!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

We all love you and I could use a warm up on my coffee so hop to it!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> You folks are my kinda people, what do you call a woman with one leg.....Eileen.


It's EiReen if she is asian


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Come on guys, thats "not even" funny.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Come on guys, thats "not even" funny.


neener neener!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Mish. You guys are in for it now because she can pout and whine like a 2 year old.

Mish, how do you know if someone clicks on the avatar to see you?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.."Its all fun and games 'til somebody drops their wiener".


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The subject matter of the original post has left me no option but to mime my own business.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

On second thought, maybe mimes would be an effective parameter defense.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

If you punch a mime, does he make noise?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Since most of them are hippies anyway, that is a really great question! I'll let you know the answer next week as I have to go to Kalifornistan.

H/T to GTGallop for the word "Kalifornistan".


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

A mime is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I figure resister would come barging in, to teach us about mimeigration!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Sure if it's a black person with a white face and no one says a thing!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I figure resister would come barging in, to teach us about mimeigration!


SSSHHHH...They are sleeping. Never wake a sleeping Resistor....


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I figure resister would come barging in, to teach us about mimeigration!


OOOOOHHH you're gonna get it now, he is going to cut and paste the shit out of you!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think him and lance are in Colorado, smoking it up?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

As long as we are a county of laws and the S hasn't hit the F yet. I suggest staying away from explosives. Blowing up the meter reader or a lost hunter is sorta frown upon.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

People who play with explosive devices aren't all there. No, really, they are missing fingers hands parts of their faces and generally don't look so good.

It is best to leave dangerous things like mines and such to the professionals. They at least know the precautions and risks involved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fooling with explosives is like marriage...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I remember back in the day we would play with aluminum foil and 2 liter bottles. Oh yea, there was one more ingredient as well. We also used 2 liter bottles and acetylene. Those were always fun...I'm surprised we still have all of our fingers and heads.. We did some crazy stuff. I don't mess around with it any more.. Loud bangs aren't much of a big deal any more. Usually!!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

While when it gets really bad a mine field might be what many will want when the time comes, now's not the time. What you could work on is a natural barrier of thorn bushes. I don't care how tough someone is. Trying to get through heavy thorn brush thick enough to make a barrier all around the property, and a man/men/women with their rifle on the roof or other vantage point laying them to dirt when their caught up in it makes a very hard to reach objective.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have made some model rockets in my life. My dad, an aerospace engineer was helping and we made some errors but we got some great rockets too. It is always scarey when a 3 foot aluminum tube goes out of sight...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I suppose we should not bring up MRE heaters


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I suppose we should not bring up MRE heaters


Or heating C-Rats with a pinch of C-4. :mrgreen:

(MRE's are new technology for me, I do not know what the heaters are)


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Or heating C-Rats with a pinch of C-4. :mrgreen:
> 
> (MRE's are new technology for me, I do not know what the heaters are)


They give off quite a bit of Hydrogen.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Or heating C-Rats with a pinch of C-4. :mrgreen:
> 
> (MRE's are new technology for me, I do not know what the heaters are)


I knew some people that said they used to cook off of c-4 in Vietnam...


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I opted for option A and joined the Army. You can probably get the information on the internet. Strange that some states want you to hunt with a rock but you can freely get info on Explosives. What a train wreck


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

C-4 lit up will merely create a flame. It is a high order explosive. Stopping ATF man, stopping...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> C-4 lit up will merely create a flame. It is a high order explosive. Stopping ATF man, stopping...


Just don't stomp on it to put it out!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When c4 is burning as in the small piece used to heat rations it is pretty safe. It take an impact and heat to make it detonate. The impact would have to be a bit more intense than stomping on it with your foot.

Now if you were to strip out a pound of C4 from a claymore and light it it would likely build enough heat to start a shock wave that would lead to detonation - not good to play with things you don't understand. some of the slower double based powders have a similar problem. They will burn very slowly until the pressure and heat reach a critical point - then they detonate. A less than minimum charge in a large case with a light bullet makes a funny Phffffft sound and then sits there for about a full second and then blows up in your chamber. I removed a 30-06 shell that more closely resembled a 45-70 necked down when that happened to me. The primer pocket was big enough you could have put a 30 caliber bullet in it. The rifle turned out to be fine and because I kept the gun pointed downrange and the bolt closed no one on the line was injured. The noise that round made was louder than anything I had heard up to that point. Even with plugs and muffs on it made my ears ring. I just packed up my stuff and went to see the gunsmith. That was when I found out that under the right (or wrong) conditions double base powders can be an explosive. It is all about the heat and pressure wave front and how it is working on the remaining charge.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Time to bow out of this thread........


----------



## Eranimus (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok here is the thing. Mines or improvised explosive devices (IED's) are not only extremely illegal to make but also very dangerous to work with. I am a marine combat engineer and we are given very detailed classes concerning damn near everything that goes boom. Instead of using mines consider something less illegal mainly booby traps. Dead falls, spike traps, punji pits, that sort of thing. A mine will kill someone but a booby trap will usually only maim them. Nothing rattles a person's nerves more than when their buddy has a six inch spike going through his foot and is screaming bloody murder. Then they have to choose to either help him and drag his ass along or to leave him. With mines and booby traps it's all a mind game. It makes the enemy question everything around them and forces them to go slow or turn around completely.


----------

